# Farmer/Aycock Dvd



## crw910 (Mar 15, 2008)

Is the farmer/aycock dvd as good as it looks? Reason im asking is I have 2 labs at 2 different levels of training. My 2 yr old was trained my a trainer up to started level, and I am trying to take on the task of training him myself for handling. And I have a 1 yr old who I am trying to train myself completely and am struggling with his force fetch. I have the book "The 10 Minute Retriever" but my 1 yr old decided to chew the corner of the book to about half way through the pages. I have found that DVD's are a little bit easier for me to use because of the visual effects of them but i do like the books as well...What would be a good combination of the 2?


----------



## mlp (Feb 20, 2009)

Problems and solutions is better suited for the dog who more or less just needs polishing up at the line on marks and blinds.


----------



## webfootkennel of IL (Sep 22, 2005)

Sounds Like you would benefit from Evan Graham's Smartworks series, 

The books have plenty of illustrations, the DVD are good also. He a much better writer than an actor,
Good luck


----------



## TN_LAB (Jul 26, 2008)

Evan Graham's Smart Fetch DVD & book are what you need to get because it has a lot more video footage than the others.

The Farmer/Aycock DVDs are nicely done and contain good material from some VERY respectable trainers. It's just they (like almost all the others) don't spend enough time on force-fetch.


----------



## dnf777 (Jun 9, 2009)

I got a lot out of the "basics" DVD by Farmer/Aycock. It is a well put together video, that doesn't assume too much, not does it drag too much. His program, like Mike's is based on many of Carr's drills and progressions, so they really compliment each other. I like them together, rather than trying to choose "if only one DVD..."


----------



## Chris Rosier (Dec 27, 2008)

Ive got them all. Farmer, Fowl Dawgs, Smartworks. If I had to pick one and go with it from the start, Id probably pick Fowl Dawgs. They are all, however, great dvd's and to be fair, I havent watched all of the Smartworks series yet.

Lots of good info in all three


----------

